# 96372 Billed Twice with 2 Meds in Same Syringe?



## Inquisitor (Feb 3, 2011)

If my provider mixed Depo Medrol and Dexamethasone in one syringe and gave one injection, I should be billing 96372 only once, correct?


----------



## eadun2000 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes, you only bill the 96372 once.


----------



## dballard2004 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'll wager an *opinion* here. 

Code 96372 is reported per injection, so your provider may have injected two medications, but only one injection was given.  In this case 96372 should only be reported one time.

Hope this helps and again this is my *opinion*.


----------



## Inquisitor (Feb 3, 2011)

*96372...*

Thanks for your input!  Had another coder's opinion that sounded fishy


----------

